# Propane tank dimensions



## ranman (Sep 22, 2009)

Good evening everybody,
I am in the process of designing and building an reverse flow. I have a half a 300 gal propane tank 30" diam x 54" long which was going to be my cook chamber. Was in the process of looking for a something for a firebox and in the process have been offered a 420 litre (110 gal) upright (vertical) propane tank and a complete 300 gal tank 30" diam x 120" long.
My plans may change with what I use for my cook chamber but does any know the physical dimensions of the 110 gal tank.
I realize there may be few different styles but this one is supposed to be around chest high if this helps. Mainly looking for diam of tank.

Thanks 
Randy


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

[quote
My plans may change with what I use for my cook chamber but does any know the physical dimensions of the 110 gal tank.
I realize there may be few different styles but this one is supposed to be around chest high if this helps. Mainly looking for diam of tank.

Thanks 
Randy[/quote]

Hi Randy, how are you? Well, Im not sure if Im just not reading your questions right, but are you asking us if we know the physical dimensions of your tank? The 110 gal one? You want to know the length and width? If your looking for the length, simply measure top to bottom, and the width, measure the circumfrence and divide it by 3.14.


----------



## ranman (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I do Know how to measure thanks.
I do not physically have the tank yet and wondering if it is worth going to pick up as i said in my post "I was offered the tank"

Thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 23, 2009)

My opinion is yes if it is a propane tank it is going to have at least 1/4" thickness which is good...


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Randy, sorry about that, I just was not reading that post right. LOL. Well it sure looks like you scored well on some tanks. That 300 gal one should be more than thick enough, and Id say even if the smaller one is not 1/4" like beer-b-q said, that would make a nice upright cold smoker if you are or wanted to get in to that. Wish I could come across a nice big tank like that. Whatever route you go, make sure you take lots of photos of your progress and post them for all to see.


----------

